# Suche neuen PC bis 500 €



## alex9926 (27. Dezember 2012)

*Suche neuen PC bis 500 €*

Hallo Leute 

ich suche einen neuen Gamer PC bis 500 € . Mit dem Pc möchte ich alltägliche Dinge wie im Internet surfen und Musik hären , aber auch ein wenig spielen . Hierzu sollten aktuelle Spiele , wie FIFA 13 , mw3 oder need for speed in guter Grafik ruckelfrei wiedergegeben werden können . 

Ich habe leider nur wenig Ahnung von PC's , da es schon enige Jahre zurückliegt , dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe . Ich sehe 3 Möglichkeiten :

1,Pc fertig kaufen (Teuer)
2.pc gebraucht kaufen (keine Garantie)
3.selber zusammenbauen (nur wenig Ahnung)

Welche Methode würdet ihr mir empfelen ?

habe hier mal ein Beispiel , welches ich eventuell kaufen möchte :

High End Gaming/Gamer PC 16GB Ram, 8 Core CPU 4GHZ , 1TB HDD, 4GB Nvidia Geforce | eBay

Ist der pc in ordnung ?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Die GRafikkarte taugt nix, ich würde das Angebot allein schon wegen des Augenkrebs-erzeugenden Layout meiden 


Hast Du denn noch eine WIndows-Lizenz, die Du verwenden könntest, oder muss es 500€ inkl. WIndows sein?

Bei hardwareversand.de kannst Du Komponenten kaufen und alles für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen, zudem ist der Shop sowieso eher günstig im Vergleich. Wenn man weiß, ob Du ein altes windows nun noch verwenden kannst oder nicht, könnte man was zusammenstellen.

Hier wäre ein gutes Beispiel mit dabei für 500€, wenn du kein Windows dazukaufen musst: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

ok danke für deine schnelle und hilfreiche Antowrt . Habe die zweite Seite , wo ein PC vorgestellt wird auch schon gesehen nur wusste nicht wie alt sie ist und wollte deswegen eine aktuelle INformation . Also ich habe noch eine Version Windows 7 zu Hause liegen , die ich auf den Rechner spielen könnte . 

Wärest du so nett , mich bei dem Kauf weiter zu begleiten ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Also, der PC aus dem Special wäre halt auch für ca 500€ zu ermöglichen beim genannten Shop.

Unten ein Bild mit ner Zusammenstellung mit Teilen, die dort auch auf Lager sind - mit dem PC Konfigurator kannst du das auch selber erstellen: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 

Der PC kostet mit Versand ca 515-520€, wenn das doch zu viel ist oder Du zB ein besseres Gehäuse oder größere Festplatte willst und es DANN zu viel kostet, dann nimm statt der AMD 7870 eine AMD 7850. 

Wenn Du aus einem PC noch was verwenden könntest, wäre das natürlich auch gut - zB DVD-Laufwerk und Festplatte. 



bei Vorkasse kann es mit Pech passieren, dass ein Teil nicht mehr auf Lager ist, bis Dein Geld eingetroffen ist - das solltest Du halt wissen. Dann kann es sich verzögern. ANsonsten ist der Shop sehr fix, auch wenn es halt wg. Weihnachten und Feiertagen evlt nicht so schnell wie sonst gehen wird.


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar ich habe hier noch 2 PC's aus der Umgebung gefunden , die Preislich auch in mein Schema passen :

"Gamer" PC 4x 3,2 ghz Palit gtx 460 mw3 battlefield 3 1tb 4gb ram in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Gescher | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Gamer PC mit restgarantie.... HIGH END ....................1A.............................. in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Ahaus | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Wie stehen diese PC's im Vergleich zu dem , den du zusammengetsellt hast ?
Welchen Vomputer würdest du mir empfelen ?

Danke für deine intensive Hilfe


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei beiden PCs ist die Grafikkarte zum Spielen nicht wirklich geeignet bzw veraltet. da wirst Du nicht viel Freude dran haben.


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

Also würdet Ihr mir empfehlen  , einen PC für 500  € zusammenstellen , da die´ser aktueller und geeigneter zum spielen ist ?

Alex


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

scheitertet es an den beiden pc's die ich gepostet habe also an der Grafikkarte ? Eigentlich ist ein i7 Prozessor doch sehr gut oder nicht ?
Wenn ich mir einen PC zusammenstelle würde ich für 500 € nur einen i5 bekommen .


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (28. Dezember 2012)

allgemein  sollendie  i7 Prozessoren  die stärkeren cpus sein sind aber vorallem die teureren. So ist ein i7 2600k 20% teurer als ein  3570K ist aber in bf3 zumbeispiel genauso schnell unterwegs.
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer im Test: 25 CPUs im Benchmark [Artikel der Woche]
Allgemein kann man sagen i5 Prozessor sind  ideal zum spielen während  i7 Prozessoren für Leute die ihren Computer für Anwendungen aller Art benutzten und Enthusiasten  die nicht davor zureckschrecken mehr als 200€ draufzahlen für weniger als 15% Mehrleistung. (3770k->3930k)

Die verlinkten PCs sind in Sachen Grafikkarte relativ schwach auf der Brust weswegen ich ansich nicht zugreifen würde. Von einem anderen Betrachtungswinkel aus sind die Grafikkarte (zumindestens die GTX 460) aber völlig ausreichend derzeit, da die von dir genannten Spiele nicht wirklich Grafikintesiv sind mhhhhh.


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

ok also bin ich mit einem neuen 500€ rechner zur Zeit besser dabei ?

Im Verlauf hat schon eine nette Person für mich einen Rechner für 500€ zusammengestellt . Ist dieser also jetzt defenitiv besser als die beiden , die ich gepostet habe ? Brauche mal eine klare Antwort 

Danke Jungs ihr seid die besten


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Der erste PC mit der GTX 460 wäre noch "okay", ist aber schlechter als mein Vorshclag, denn die CPU dort ist ca gleichstark wie der Intel G870, den ich für Dein Budget empfehle, aber "meine" grafikkarte ist ein gutes Stück besser. Der zweite PC wäre für Spiele ein Witz, die Grafikkarte ist wohl eine GT 520 (eine 5120 gibt es meines Wissens nicht), die ist um Längen schwächer als die GTX 460 und erst recht als die AMD 7870, da nutzt auch die tollste CPU der Welt nix, wenn es um Spiele geht.

Wenn DIr die CPU trotzdem wichtig ist, dann musst Du halt etwas mehr ausgeben für einen core i5. Der G870 bietet aber für seinen Preis eine sehr gute Leistung ähnlich wie ein starker AMD Phenon II X4 (Quadcore) wie der X4 955 vom ersten PC, und er würde auch noch eine ganze Weile reichen, denn die CPU ist bei Spielen seit einer Weile nicht mehr ganz so wichtig und wird es auch eine Weile bleiben, da so gut wie jedes Spiel im Kern AUCH auf den mittlerweile sehr alten Spielekonsolen laufen muss, so dass in Sachen "CPU" keine horrenden Anforderungen da sind. Nur für gute Grafik braucht man dann halt am PC eine gute Grafikarte, da die Grafik beim PC viel aufwendiger ist als an Konsolen und die CPU da keine große Rolle spielt.

Oder kurz: mit nem guten Prozessor und dazu einer schwachen Grafikkarte kommst du eher an die Grenze, wo ein Spiel ruckelt, als mit nem G870 + einer AMD 7870, weil für kein Spiel in absehbarer mehr als ein G870 wirklich NÖTIG ist - für bestimmte Grafikeinstellungen ist aber schon jetzt eine Grafikkarte für nur 100-130€ zu wenig und viel schwächer als eine 7870


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

alles klar  jetzt weis ich bescheit .

Also werde ich den PC , den du vorgeschlagen hast kaufen  Vielleicht werde ich noch eine Veränderung vornehmen . Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe bis jetzt .


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (28. Dezember 2012)

EditEdit:
Link zum G870 Benchmark http://www.tomshardware.de/gaming-fx-pentium-apu-benchmark,testberichte-240958-10.html

Meine Konfig unterscheidet sich von der von Herbboy darin, das ich im grundegenommen von allem das günstigste genommen hab.
Nachteile: KEIN USB3.0,ich muss noch gucken ob das Netzteil passt, etwas weniger Grafikleistung
Vorteile: Preis,Mehr Festplattenspeicher

EditEditEdit:
USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte http://lb.hardwareversand.de/USB/39495/LogiLink+PCI-Express+Card,+2x+USB+3.0.article
Leiser Boxed Kühler Ersatz http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel/28344/Arctic+Alpine+11+775+1156.article

PS:ich würde meine Email niemals für jeden sichtbar posten


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

kann das Bild leider nicht sehen  ´könntest du mir es per Mail schicken ?

alexander-schuecker@gmx.net 

Danke


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute 

ihr habt mir ja freundlicherweise 2 PC's zusammengestellt . Nun habe ich mir beide mal angeschaut und plane eventuell einen Mix aus beiden :

Also ich stelle euch nun mal meinen PC vor , wie ich ihn eventuell kaufen möchte und ihr sagt mir , ob das kompletter Bullshit ist oder , ob es läuft .

Als Prozessor habt ihr mir ja beide den Intel Premium Dual-Core G870 Box, LGA 1155 empfolen . Hier überlege ich , einen vielleicht besseren Prozessor zu nehmen , zum Beispiel einen i5 von Intel ich weis aber nicht , welchen ?? 
Das Mainboard ist in Ordnung und würde ich so auch nehmen .
Beim Arbeitsspeicher liegen 2 € Unterschied also würde ich mich spontan erstmal für den günstigeren entscheiden . Lohnt es hier vielleicht auch , 6 oder sogar 8Gb zu nehmen oder hat das keinen Sinn ??
Als Gehäuse würde ich das Xigmatek Asgard , ATX übernehmen .
Als Grafikkarte habt ihr mir ja einmal die XFX DD RADEON 7870 und einmal die Sapphire Radeon HD 7875 empfolen hier würde ich spontan die teurere nehmen , da ich den PC ja hauptsächlich zum gamen benutze .Ist dies die richtige Entscheidung ?
Beim Netzteil sind ja schon Preisunterschiede . Einmal 45 € und beim zweiten nur 32€ da würde ich das günstigere nehmen .
Als Festplatte würde ich die 500GB nehmen .
Als Laufwerk habt ihr mir einmal eins von Samsung und eins von LG vorgschalgen . Da nur 1€ preisunterschied da ist würde ich das bessere nehmen , wenn ich wüsste , welches besser ist 


Ja das wars ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Ideen verstehen und daraus einen guten PC zusammenstellen 

Danke


----------



## alex9926 (28. Dezember 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb


----------



## Shorty484 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das 350 Watt NT könnte etwas eng werden, ich wüde das 450 Watt nehmen. Laufwerk is egal, es gibt kein besser oder schlechter. Der i5 3470 reicht völlig. Kannst auch den i5 3570 nehmen,sind ca. 10 Euro mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der i5-3450 oder 3470, die sind beide fast identisch.

Netzteil lieber 450W Markenmodell

Grafikkarte: schau mal in den Details, welchen Chip/Grafiktakt die Karten haben. Wenn der gleich ist, sind die auch gleichstark.


----------



## alex9926 (29. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar danke für eur Hilfe 

köntet ihr mir dann nochmal einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen , wo alle Sachen drin sind , damit ich auch die richtigen habe 

nicht das die komponenten gar nicht passen  wäre sehr nett


----------



## alex9926 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mit den Prozessoren blicke ich jetzt noch nicht ganz 

In den zwei simulierten PC's habt ihr mir ja beide den Intel Premium Dual-Core G870 Box,LGA 1155 vorgschlagen für 67,64 €

Shorty484 hat ja gesagt , dass "der i5 3470 völlig ausreucht " . Wenn ich aber im Shop nach dem i5 3470 suche wird gesagt , dass er ca 170 € kostet . War dies schon ein Vorschlag zur ´Verbesserung oder verstehe ich da was falsch ???


----------



## alex9926 (29. Dezember 2012)

Außerden habe ich von einem Kollegen einen Link von dieser Seite bekommen , wo auch fertige PC's in meiner Preisklasse verkauft werden .

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/i...=startseite&XTCsid=s1pdcijgroglmnes5b35nm56i5

Was haltet ihr von den zusammengestellten PC's , mal abgesehen vom Preis  ?

Danke


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (30. Dezember 2012)

die verlinkten PCs haben keine eingebauten Grafikkarten die müsstest du dir dann noch dazu kaufen.
Zusammengebaut auf Hardwareversand gibts für weniger mehr.


Die Sache mit der CPU ist das der G870 derzeit ein unschlagbares PreisLeistungsverhältnis bietet  und für die genannten Spiele auf jeden Fall ausreicht. Wenn du nun aber zumbeispiel ein sehr CPU intensives Spiel spielen willst, dann wird der genannte Prozessor schnell an seine Grenzen kommen.
Die einfachste Methode dem vorzubeugen wäre ein i5 Prozessor zu kaufen der aber wie du bereits bemerkt hast gleich doppelt so teuer ist. Deswegen würde ich mich für den G870 entscheiden , da er derzeit einfach wie bereits erwähnt preis-Leistungs-technisch unschlagbar ist und später falls er zu schwach ist aufrüsten. Das sollte auch noch länger möglich sein denn mainboards  mit sockel 1155 sind mit einer vielzahl an CPUS kompatibel ( von 50€->500€)

Das von mir genannte 350W bequit bulk ist ausreichend 

Link mit Verbrauch 
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
7850+i5übertaktet unter  Crysis2=227Watt dann sollte ein 350 Netzteil von bequit genügen!


Benchmarks mit den etwas schwächeren Bruder des G870 dem G860
16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Der i5-3450 wäre halt DEUTLICH stärker, aber der G870 reicht meiner Meinung nach trotzdem noch eine ganze Weile völlig aus - ich denke nicht, dass es bald ein Spiel geben wird, dass WEGEN der CPU ruckelt, also nicht mal bei niedrigen oder mittleren Details mit einer AMD 7850 oder 7870 über 30FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) kommt.

Natürlich kann es aber passieren, dass bei *ganz* hohen Details nur 30FPS zustandekommen und mit nem i5-3450 wären es 40-45FPS. Oder dass es bei hohen Details halt "nur" 60FPS sind, mit nem i5-3450 aber 80FPS. 

Du wirst halt früher die CPU aufrüsten "müssen", wenn du "nur" einen G870 nimmst - aber der G870 wird noch ne ganze Weile völlig reichen.


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich möchte  zwar 'nur' FIFA , Need for Speed und MW 3 spielen aber dennoch wohl auf guter Grafik . Also wenn der i5 deutlich besser ist und sein Geld wert ist und es ermöglicht spiele auf hoher Grafik zu spielen würde ich darüber nachdenken 

Danke


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (30. Dezember 2012)

Nein wenn du wirklich nur die genannten spiele spielst ist der G870 perfekt
dank den Konsolen werden in den 3 spielen und den Nachfolgern die Anforderungen kaum - garnicht steigen solange die neuen Konsolengeneration nicht kommt und das braucht noch mindestens 1 Jahr


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

ok alles klar danke dann werde ich den PC mal bestellen 

könntet ihr mir mal einen warenkorb erstellen , wo alle richtigen Komponenten drin sind , damit ich auch die richtigen bestelle


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Siehe mein Bild von vorher, das wär ne passende Zusammenstellung mit nem G870


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

ok alles klar danke  lohnt es sich anstatt  8gb arbeitsspeicher sofort 6 oder 8 zu nehmen oder ist das eher nicht so gut ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Also, entweder direkt 8GB (2x4GB) oder lass es bei 4GB. Der Aufpreis von 8 statt 4GB ist nicht so hoch, aber 6GB bringt nix, das "passt" nicht (man sollte 2 gleichgroße Riegel nehmen, das ist etwas schneller als wenn man 4+2 GB nimmt)


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

ok ist es den generell sinvoll 8gb zu nehmen anstatt 4gb


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Noch ist es nicht sinnvoll bis auf wenige EInzelfälle, wo mehr als 4GB ein BISSCHEN mehr Leistung bringt. Aber es wäre vlt trotzdem "cleverer", jetzt schon die paar EUro mehr auszugeben als erst in zB nem Jahr, wenn es dann doch wirklich was bringen wird - dann musst Du nicht in nem Jahr nur wegen RAM für 15-20€ nochmal irgendwo Versand mitbezahlen.


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

hätte das Geld über : http://lb.hardwareversand.de/2048+M...+2GB+GDDR5,+2x+DVI,+HDMI,+DisplayPort.article 
soll ich mir die Grafikkarte holen ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Da würd ich eher ne AMD 7950 (OC) nehmen, die ist stärker. Die GTX 660 Ti ist nur so stark wie eine AMD 7870, die Gigabyte 660 ist übertaktet und schneller als eine "normale" 7870, aber für 265€ gibt es auch schon ne 7950 http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55172/XFX+DD+RADEON+7950+800M+3GB+D5+2x+mDP+HDMI+DVI.article  und für ein paar Euro mehe auch eine übertaktete 7950: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950%2C+3GB+GDDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

würden die beiden links denn zu den restlichen komponenten passen ?


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

und würden diese Grafikkarten sich lohnen , also das man auch was merkt oder sind die nur so für die daten . Habe noch ca. 70 € über , entweder ich investiere in eine bessere Grafikkarte oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten , in denen es sich lohnt zu investieren .


----------



## Shorty484 (30. Dezember 2012)

> Als Prozessor habt ihr mir ja beide den Intel Premium Dual-Core G870  Box, LGA 1155 empfolen . Hier überlege ich , einen vielleicht besseren  Prozessor zu nehmen , zum Beispiel einen i5 von Intel ich weis aber  nicht , welchen ??



Meine Antwort war lediglich auf diese Frage bezogen. WENN Du einen i5 nehmen möchtest, empfehle ich den 3470. Der G780 reicht auch.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2012)

Mit nem guten 450W-Netzeil ist auch eine AMD 7950 kein Problem. Sollte dann aber kein "450W für 30€"-Modell sein.


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

ok welches netzteil schlägst du dann vor ?


----------



## alex9926 (30. Dezember 2012)

achja und lohnt sich die grafikkarte für mich überhaupt?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Was heißt "lohnen" ? Je besser die Karte, desto länger kannst Du damit auskommen, wenn du im Laufe der Zeit die jeweils neuesten Spiele spielen willst. In Preis-Leistung sind die AMD 7850, 7870 und 7950 jeweils sehr gut. Du misst halt mit ner 7950 dann erst später erneut aufrüsten und kannst auch insgesamt flüssiger spielen als mit ner 7870, aber eine 7870 ist auch sehr gut, wenn einem die 60€ Aufpreis für eine 7950 "wehtun" - aber du hattest halt die 660 Ti ins Gespräch gebracht, und bevor man DIE nimmt, würd ich eben lieber direkt eine 7950 nehmen.

Für ne 7950 zB würd ich eines von denen nehmen: 

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/59368/Cooler+Master+GX+Lite+Series+PSU%2C+500+Watt.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/49526/Antec+BasiQ+VP550.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+...0+V3+Non-Modular+80++Bronze,+500+Watt.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article


bzw. an sich würd ich auch nehmen, wenn Du eine 7870 nimmst, da Du dann später auch bedenkenlos mal eine stärkere Karte aufrüsten kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Was heißt "lohnen" ? Je besser die Karte, desto länger kannst Du damit auskommen, wenn du im Laufe der Zeit die jeweils neuesten Spiele spielen willst. In Preis-Leistung sind die AMD 7850, 7870 und 7950 jeweils sehr gut. Du misst halt mit ner 7950 dann erst später erneut aufrüsten und kannst auch insgesamt flüssiger spielen als mit ner 7870, aber eine 7870 ist auch sehr gut, wenn einem die 60€ Aufpreis für eine 7950 "wehtun" - aber du hattest halt die 660 Ti ins Gespräch gebracht, und bevor man DIE nimmt, würd ich eben lieber direkt eine 7950 nehmen.

Für ne 7950 zB würd ich eines von denen nehmen: 

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/59368/Cooler+Master+GX+Lite+Series+PSU,+500+Watt.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/49526/Antec+BasiQ+VP550.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+...0+V3+Non-Modular+80++Bronze,+500+Watt.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article


bzw. an sich würd ich auch nehmen, wenn Du eine 7870 nimmst, da Du dann später auch bedenkenlos mal eine stärkere Karte aufrüsten kannst.


----------



## alex9926 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs nochmal ein letzter Check :

So soll er nun aussehen  

Alles so in Ordnung ?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Jo, sieht gut aus. Wenn Du nicht warten willst, kann man natürlich auch anderes Board und RAM nehmen,

zB http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/70340/4GB+Patriot+Viper3+BLACK+MAMBA%2C+1600MHZ%2C+CL+9-9-9-24.article oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1333+Low+Voltage/66605/4GB+G.Skill+PC3-10667U+CL9.article

und beim Board http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58060/MSI+B75MA-P45,+Intel+B75,+mATX,+DDR3.article  aber ich seh grad, dass es das Board wohl doch grad auf Lager gibt.

Beim Gehäuse gibt es auch das neuere Modelle: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/4...III+Midi+Tower+-+black,+ohne+Netzteil.article 


Ach so: das Gehäuse hat nur einen Lüfter, vlt noch so einen dazukaufen: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/53795/BitFenix+Spectre+120mm+Lüfter+-+all+black.article  für vorne oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/30987/Scythe+Slip+Stream+Slim+120+mm+Lüfter+800+rpm.article


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Jo, sieht gut aus. Wenn Du nicht warten willst, kann man natürlich auch anderes Board und RAM nehmen,

zB http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1600+L...er3+BLACK+MAMBA,+1600MHZ,+CL+9-9-9-24.article oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1333+Low+Voltage/66605/4GB+G.Skill+PC3-10667U+CL9.article

und beim Board http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58060/MSI+B75MA-P45,+Intel+B75,+mATX,+DDR3.article  aber ich seh grad, dass es das Board wohl doch grad auf Lager gibt.

Beim Gehäuse gibt es auch das neuere Modelle: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/4...III+Midi+Tower+-+black,+ohne+Netzteil.article 


Ach so: das Gehäuse hat nur einen Lüfter, vlt noch so einen dazukaufen: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/53795/BitFenix+Spectre+120mm+Lüfter+-+all+black.article  für vorne oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/120mm/30987/Scythe+Slip+Stream+Slim+120+mm+Lüfter+800+rpm.article


----------



## alex9926 (31. Dezember 2012)

achja ich habe noch den service zusammenbauen gekauft , dann kommt doch ein fertig zusammengebauter pc an oder ?


----------



## alex9926 (31. Dezember 2012)

hat das neues Gehäuse schon einen lüfter , weil es auf dem bild eingezeichnet ist


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja, genau. Du kannst vlt. bei der Bestellung noch einen Vermerk machen, dass der Zusatzlüfter vorn reinkommen soll, aber normalerweise müssten die selber auf diese Idee kommen.


----------



## alex9926 (31. Dezember 2012)

das mainboard ist zur zeit nicht lieferbar  und soll ich jetzt einen extra lüfter nehmen ?


----------



## alex9926 (31. Dezember 2012)

ok das ist jetzt der endentwurf


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Jo, sieht gut aus.


----------



## alex9926 (3. Januar 2013)

ich habe ja noch meinen alten pc ist nicht der beste aber was kann ich für den noch verlangen ?

Grafikkarte : GeForce 9400 GT
Arbeitsspeicher : 4 gb
Festlpatte : 500 gb
CPU Name : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Schwer zu sagen - wenn es als Paket ist, also damit jemand nen PC "hat", mit dem er direkt loslegen kann, vlt 150-200€?


----------



## alex9926 (4. Januar 2013)

ok danke


----------



## alex9926 (6. Januar 2013)

brauch noch ein hdmi kabel . welches soll ich da nehmen  gibt ja so viele verschiedene . soll nur vom monitor bis zum rechner also 1m sollte reichen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Das billigste reicht. Muss es denn HDMI sein, also willst Du auch den Ton darüber senden? Ansonsten kannst Du auch DVI nehmen, wenn das günstiger ist.


----------



## alex9926 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi 
habe noch eine dirngende frage !
wollte mir nun battelfield3 kaufen.. packt der pc das überhaozt auf mittlere grafik .ansonsten könnte ich die bestellung noch stornieren .

brauche schnelle Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Natürlich packt der das! Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn eine Karte für 250-300€ nicht mal für mittlere Details ausreichen würde ^^ Du wirst vermutlich sogar auf "ultra" gut spielen können, sofern Du keiner von der Sorte bist, der ein SPiel erst ab 80 Bildern/Sekunde als "spielbar" bezeichnet 

Und die CPU: hier BF3 auf Ultra mit nem G860 http://www.tomshardware.de/gaming-fx-pentium-apu-benchmark,testberichte-240958-4.html das spiel setzt so hohe Anforderungen, dass Du mit dem G870 nur knapp unter einem doppel so teurem Prozessor liegst - als Grafikkarte wurde dabei eine AMD 7970 verwendet, die ist ein bisschen schneller als die übertaktete 7950, aber nicht viel - vlt 10%.


----------



## alex9926 (8. Januar 2013)

ok danke meine kollegen haben aber alle gesgat , dass mein Prozessor nicht ausreichen würde habe ja nur einen dual core  aber du hast mehr Ahnung davon deswegen wollte ich mir das nochmal erklätrn lassen . Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Der G870 ist wie gesagt ein sehr moderner Dualcore, der ist besser als manch ein 2-3 Jahre alte Quadcore. Damals, als BF3 rauskam, gab es den halt noch nicht, und damals galt halt "Quadcore nötig für BF3"


----------



## alex9926 (9. Januar 2013)

ok verstanden


----------



## alex9926 (3. März 2013)

Ich wollte meinen Pc durch eine TV Karte ersetzen . 

passt diese Karte : DVB-S2 HDTV-Empfänger TECHNISAT SkyStar HD2 DVB-S2 PCI Plug in Karte IR Receiver 4019588410237 | eBay

in mein mainborad : https://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58060/MSI+B75MA-P45,+Intel+B75,+mATX,+DDR3.article 

??

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2013)

Ja, die Karte passt - guckst Du hier http://brain.pan.e-merchant.com/3/1/13828513/u_13828513.jpg   links der Slot (im PC dann vermutlich "unten" ) ist PCI, und die Karte ist auch für PCI.

und du meinst sicher "Karte in den PC einsetzen" und nicht "durch die Karte ERsetzen"


----------



## alex9926 (3. März 2013)

ja stimmt aber habe ich davon nivht nur einen slot und der ist schon von der graka besetzt =


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2013)

alex9926 schrieb:


> ja stimmt aber habe ich davon nivht nur einen slot und der ist schon von der graka besetzt =



Der blaue ist für die Grafikkarte, da müsste Deine Karte auch drinstecken, dadrunter ist dann erstmal nix, dann kommt dieser kurze Slot, das ist PCie x1  - dadrunter erst der länger, das ist PCI. Oder hast Du eine Grafikkarte, die 3 Slots "dick" ist alles überdeckt?


----------



## alex9926 (4. März 2013)

habe diese grafikkarte .https://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Dann muss doch der unterste Slot frei sein - versteh ich nicht, wo das Problem ist - oder hast Du doch ein anderes Board? Kannst Du ein Foto machen?


----------



## alex9926 (4. März 2013)

ja lade ich sofrt hoch


----------



## alex9926 (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Unten der schwarze Slot, das ist doch der PCI-Slot - also kein Problem. Nur der kleine, kurze SLot mit PCI*e* wäre kritisch.


----------



## alex9926 (4. März 2013)

ok danke


----------



## alex9926 (6. März 2013)

die passt auch oder ? Pctv Sat Pro 4000 Sat TV-Karte, PCTV SYSTEMS | voelkner - direkt günstiger

DVBT kann ich in meiner Umgebung leider nicht nutzen . Ich blicke durch die ganzen verschiedenen Sachen gar nicht durch . Eigentlich brauche ich ja nur einen Reciever für meinen Pc mit dem ich über die Schüssel auf dem Dach TV gucken kann , so wie beim Fernseher auch nur halt für den PC . Ist diese Karte geeignet dafür ?

was ist der unterschied zu dieser "TV- Karte " ? : ELGATO EYETV SAT FREE - HD-SAT Empfang am PC, Mac oder Notebook im Conrad Online Shop | 943208

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Der Unterschied ist vor allem, dass die erste für den PCI-Slot im PC ist und die zweite für USB.

Nutzt Du denn auch irgendwelche Bezahl-Programme, zB dieses HD+ ? Ansonsten sollte die Karte einfach nur DVB-S oder DVB-S2 können. Diese hier haben beides Video-/TV-Karten intern mit Schnittstelle: PCI, Tuner: DVB-S/DVB-S2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und sind für PCI-Slot. Und dieser hier wären für USB: Video-/TV-Karten extern mit Schnittstelle: USB 2.0, Tuner: DVB-S/DVB-S2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

USB hat halt den Vorteil, dass Du das flexibler nutzen kannst, auch später bei nem neuen PC, der vlt gar kein PCI mehr hat. Zudem ist das ja eine externe Box, die dann eher auch mal ne Fernbedienung hat (weil man die Box im "Sichtfeld" von Infrarot hinstellen kann). zB diese hier scheint ganz gut zu sein und hat auch ne Fernbedienung: TECHNOTREND TT-connect S2-4600 USB-Box fuer digitalen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   die gibt es zB bei mindfactory auch deutlich günstiger: TechnoTrend TT-connect S2-4600 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alex9926 (6. März 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort . Ich habe gehört , dass eine interne Karte vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis bessern sein sollte . Was hälst du von dieser Karte ? : Hauppauge Win/Tv Nova S2 Hd TV-Karte | voelkner - direkt günstiger 

Ich brauche kein HD+ .


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Also, grad diese Karte kommt hier nicht so gut weg: Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Und bei DEM PReis hat an sich dann die USB-Karte, die ich postete, ne bessere Preis-Leistung, weil die für 45€ scheinbar im Schnitt problemlos läuft, und das ist ja das wichtigste. 


Ansonsten kenn ich mich da aber nicht aus, da musste halt mal die Karten aus meinen Links durchgehen.


----------



## alex9926 (6. März 2013)

alles klor danke dir


----------



## alex9926 (6. März 2013)

ich kann leider nur den 3 link öffnen bei den anderen kommt ich nur auf diese seite :PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Blöd, pcgames.de wandelt die Links um...

vlt geht es so: Karten für PCI und mit DVB-S2 Video-/TV-Karten intern im Preisvergleich

Und für USB: Video-/TV-Karten extern im Preisvergleich


----------

